# Ok, who do you guys think the Jazz should go after



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Since Boozer is being shopped who do you guys think will be the best player and the best fit for the Jazz? I don't really mind the Tyrus Thomas deal they proposed a couple of weeks ago, but he is basically the same as Milsap. I also would like Lee out of New York, he is a tough white boy, but he doesn't play the best defense in the world from what I have read, although from what I have seen he plays harder than Boozer on the defensive end. The player I would love to get would be Prince from Detroit or Hamilton.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I really liked the Battier, Laundry, and James to the Jazz deal that was being rumored. They would of only lost Boozer (which has basically screwed himself over) and Fezinko.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Boozer isn't going anywhere. He'll play for the Jazz for one more season. Really, if he REALLY wanted out, he could have opted out. He knew the best money he'd get was to stay with the Jazz. There is a reason he didn't opt out. His agent shopped him and no one would take him for more than he is making here. He's not going anywhere. There is NO ONE as good as Boozer the Jazz can get in trade. The upside for us Jazz Fans, is that THIS season will determine what kind of money Boozer gets as an unrestricted free agent next year. So he will have a career year which will be very good. The Jazz are better with Boozer than they would be with anyone they could get for him in trade at this point.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Boozer isn't going anywhere. He'll play for the Jazz for one more season. Really, if he REALLY wanted out, he could have opted out. He knew the best money he'd get was to stay with the Jazz. There is a reason he didn't opt out. His agent shopped him and no one would take him for more than he is making here. He's not going anywhere. There is NO ONE as good as Boozer the Jazz can get in trade. The upside for us Jazz Fans, is that THIS season will determine what kind of money Boozer gets as an unrestricted free agent next year. So he will have a career year which will be very good. The Jazz are better with Boozer than they would be with anyone they could get for him in trade at this point.


I disagree, I think there is still a good chance he will get traded. He has played his cards very poorly and put himself in a bad situation. The Jazz actually have the upper hand right now, which is better for the Jazz. But like you said if nothing happens he will play for the Jazz and will need to perform well to build up his value.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe someone the same caliber as Jose Ortiz?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing is, it is in the Jazz's best interest to keep him at this point. Most any trade this year will take on huge multi-year salaries for coming years, for marginal players. All words from the Jazz are that they can afford the luxery tax for a year - but not long term. So taking bad contracts would kill them long term. The thing with keeping Boozer is that after this year, he and his $14M contract go away. And Boozer HAS to play great this year if he wants any kind of raise. Last year, he didn't, which is why no team would pick him up with no strings attached like they could have done.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Boozer's gone.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes it would be in Boozers best interest to stay and play his best- problem is he has created a bad attitude on the team.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I would bet a lot of money he is gone, it might not be until the feb. trade deadline but he will be gone at some point. The players don't want him, fans don't want him, it would be a big PR hit if he comes back and the locker room is going to be split which is never a good thing. Boozer is done!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as Boozer is helping the team win, it won't matter. Locker room problems only happen when teams lose. And fans are the same way. Malone pulled this crap nearly every off-season. And come November, he was in a Jazz uni and the fans were cheering when he put up 25 points/12 rebounds night in and night out. If Boozer plays like he can and probably will this year, everything will be fine. Fans are that way.

BUT------

If they start losing, all fingers will point at Boozer from the fans AND other players. 

If Boozer plays for the Jazz this year - they make the play-offs. Without him, and with anyone they could get for him in a trade at this point, they are a lottery team. And in a year when they'll be paying a luxery tax, the Jazz are REALLY going to need the gate from at least one play-off series to offset the financial losses.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> As long as Boozer is helping the team win, it won't matter. Locker room problems only happen when teams lose. And fans are the same way. Malone pulled this crap nearly every off-season. And come November, he was in a Jazz uni and the fans were cheering when he put up 25 points/12 rebounds night in and night out. If Boozer plays like he can and probably will this year, everything will be fine. Fans are that way.
> 
> BUT------
> 
> ...


I disagree loosing Boozer will not make them a lottery team. Milsap is better than people think, he is not worth the money they paid for him, but he is a hard worker and he can make himself into a better offensive player, if the Jazz play there cards right and get some pieces that fit Boozer will be a afterthought but they can't just get any player for him just to save some money. The Jazz have one of the better front offices in the league, i am confident they will pull this out and be better in the end. Boozer is a hell of a offensive talent, but he is not a team player and he just killed them on the defensive end, and if you watched his games Milsap is really a better rebounder than Boozer, Boozer gets meaningless rebounds ie a lot from the foul line that just drop into his lap so his stats look good at the end of the day.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's totally a possibility. I've been wrong many times before which I'll freely admit.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> That's totally a possibility. I've been wrong many times before which I'll freely admit.


Well I am also being wishful thinking here as well :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I look at last year. With Boozer missing so many games, the Jazz end up in the 8 seed. Barely making the play-offs. That was with Milsap starting half the year. Granted, other things happend as well. But without Boozer, I see the Jazz having no inside game at all. Our shooting guards are marginal at best. Our center plays shooting guard, so we don't have a center. So the only inside game we have is Boozer - and Milsap is smaller and clearly not as good offensively as Boozer. If that's the case, teams will just push the ball outside all the time, and that means that AK, Korver and Memo better make some shots. And if that is the Jazz offense, it gonna be a long year.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Cavs made it to the Conference Finals w/o a inside scorer. Granted they had King James, but it still shows a team can win and go deep in the playoffs w/o a great inside scorer. Milsap is getting better every game, and he brings heart and hustle onto the floor. Boozer is a cancer and drains the energy of the team when he is on the floor. The Jazz have some very talented young players and I think they will have a better record w/o Boozer this year. As for Milsap's lack of size, I think AD and Barkley are proof height is over-rated when it comes to being an effective inside scorer. Boozer will only get worse and likely hurt this year, Milsap will getting better with every minute on the floor.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Something to think about also is I believe next draft is when they have the Knick's first round pick from a trade years back. If the Knick's stink in up (cross my fingers) they could end up with a lottery pick next year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Something to think about also is I believe next draft is when they have the Knick's first round pick from a trade years back. If the Knick's stink in up (cross my fingers) they could end up with a lottery pick next year.


That actually makes the Boozer deal more interesting, and more likely he'll stay. The Knicks are one of the few teams where a trade could make financial sense. (David Lee for Boozer) But that trade makes the Knicks better, which means the pick the Jazz will get goes from a top three pick, to a mid teens pick. HUGE difference there. So even if the Jazz want to do it, it is against their long-term interest.

Pro - I like the point on the Cavs last year. But like you said, they have Lebron James. And they also made it a point in the off season to get an inside presence - even an aging, slow, and not nearly the player he used to be Shaq - because they realize they won't win a title without it. Plus, I think in the west, it is even more important.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Pro - I like the point on the Cavs last year. But like you said, they have Lebron James. And they also made it a point in the off season to get an inside presence - even an aging, slow, and not nearly the player he used to be Shaq - because they realize they won't win a title without it. Plus, I think in the west, it is even more important.


Not sure why. The Nuggets made it to the Western Finals w/o a dominant big man, Phoenix has O'Neal and didn't even make the playoffs. I think the trend is shifting, having good outside shooters and players who can create off the dribble are more vital than scoring big men. The Jazz have both, and Milsap will get better as a low post scorer with experience.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My feeling has always been that Andrei Kirilenko is better off playing inside than outside. I truly believe AK will benefit more than anyone from a Boozer trade in which another PF isn't part of the deal. Remember when the Jazz were predicted to win 8 games by ESPN after Malone and Stockton retired and then they went out and won 42? AK was playing the 4 spot and garnered a max deal because of it. He's basically a non-factor playing at the 3. 

So that leads me to my answer to the question, "Who would I like to see the Jazz chase?" I'd do everything to get a great shooting 2 or 3 in return for Boozer. Like GaryFish, I'd also like to see some length in the post. One of those two things will improve the Jazz. Here's an example of a trade I like that works under the salary cap:
Boozer to Chicago
Hinrich to Sacramento (perhaps throw in a draft pick as a bone)
Kevin Martin and Joakim Noah to Utah

I'd also take the Battier/Landry deal just to get players who defend.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

maybe LeBron and Dwight Howard :roll: trade the next 10 years of draft picks haha I have no clue but I know they need to do something. Not sure I have much faith in Larry Miller Jr. whatever his name is


----------

